# iron on or sew in woven labels?



## BabyFashionistas (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi

We contacted clothinglabels4u to order our woven labels. The quote came back with the question whether we want sew in or iron on labels. It would make life easier for us if we got the iron on woven labels. However, we are not sure if they are the same quality and last as long as regular sew in woven labels. Would anyone be able to assist?!
Thank you


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I know that alot of people like to have tagless, I prefer to have tagless myself. If it has a tag then I usually cut it out because it bothers me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BabyFashionistas said:


> Hi
> 
> We contacted clothinglabels4u to order our woven labels. The quote came back with the question whether we want sew in or iron on labels. It would make life easier for us if we got the iron on woven labels. However, we are not sure if they are the same quality and last as long as regular sew in woven labels. Would anyone be able to assist?!
> Thank you


I would ask Lisa at ClothingLabels4u about the differences. She's good at explaining things and maybe you could post the answer here.

I think if you were going to have someone else sew in the labels, you'd want the sew in kind and if you wanted to apply them yourself, you'd want the iron on kind.

I'm just guessing, but I would figure the sewn in kind would last longer than an iron on kind.


----------



## maskone909 (Mar 24, 2007)

i also prefer tagless


----------



## captainzoli (Jun 19, 2007)

Tagless are nice. We are going with a tagless style design, but I'm pretty sure the woven tags would last longer, barring the earlier mention of cutting them out, of course.


----------



## johnnycocktail (Jan 30, 2007)

I Use iron on woven labels, i think they are great.. i chop out the original label and press it to the inside.. they will never come off and do not scratch.. also with iron-on you can put them anywhere.. on the sleeve (outside) allong the bottom seam.. also saves sewing.. which i cant do

Thanks

Johnnycocktail


----------



## carrythesix (Jul 12, 2007)

What exactly does an iron on woven tag look like?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I think people might be confusing two different kinds of labels here - tagless in my understanding is the SCREEN PRINTED type that gets pressed or ironed on; iron-on woven is a WOVEN label with adhesive bakcing that gets ironed on. 
IMO - if you are going with woven labels sew them in - i'm sure it will last longer and would look more appropriate.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> also with iron-on you can put them anywhere.. on the sleeve (outside) allong the bottom seam.. also saves sewing


You may want to look into the legal requirements of relabeling. I'm 99.9% sure that they _have to_ be in the neckline and not in a non-standard location. I think there are fines for it as well.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

carrythesix said:


> What exactly does an iron on woven tag look like?


Exactly the same as the regular woven label does, except it has a clear adhesive on the reverse side that activates when applied with the heat.


----------



## BabyFashionistas (Feb 16, 2007)

johnnycocktail said:


> I Use iron on woven labels, i think they are great.. i chop out the original label and press it to the inside.. they will never come off and do not scratch.. also with iron-on you can put them anywhere.. on the sleeve (outside) allong the bottom seam.. also saves sewing.. which i cant do
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Johnnycocktail


 
Hi

We are still debating whether to go iron on or sew in, no wonder our business isn't up and running yet! Anyway, I wanted to ask a question about your response. If you cut the original label out so that you can adhere the iron on labels on the inside of the collar, where do you put the care instructions? Have you included them in your own label? I am assuming that since our labels don't include care instructions, it would be best to go for sew in woven labels that we will sew on top of the care instructions that come with the blank tees. Thanks!


----------



## johnnycocktail (Jan 30, 2007)

BabyFashionistas said:


> Hi
> 
> We are still debating whether to go iron on or sew in, no wonder our business isn't up and running yet! Anyway, I wanted to ask a question about your response. If you cut the original label out so that you can adhere the iron on labels on the inside of the collar, where do you put the care instructions? Have you included them in your own label? I am assuming that since our labels don't include care instructions, it would be best to go for sew in woven labels that we will sew on top of the care instructions that come with the blank tees. Thanks!


yes i included the care bit on the labels, bit of a wonky scan!!










Thanks

johnnycocktail


----------



## craftgecko (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm a newbie here and have been reading all the different things on this forum. I did not know about adding or changing the labels. Is there some sort of 'step by step' process of what all is needed to get started in the t-shirt biz? I have been only making shirts for myself from tshirts that were on sale at a store and coworkers have asked "can you make me a shirt?"... So, thus my thought process begun as "I can make a biz out of this"...So, any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## inspiredby4 (Jul 12, 2007)

you could always sew the tags on after you have ironed them on as well. then you are double-y (is that even a word?) LOL covered. that is how i add tags to my stuff.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

craftgecko said:


> I'm a newbie here and have been reading all the different things on this forum. I did not know about adding or changing the labels. Is there some sort of 'step by step' process of what all is needed to get started in the t-shirt biz? I have been only making shirts for myself from tshirts that were on sale at a store and coworkers have asked "can you make me a shirt?"... So, thus my thought process begun as "I can make a biz out of this"...So, any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Yes, there are a few posted here in the forums. You can find them in a search if you look under the start or starting popular keyword search tags:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/start/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/starting/


----------



## BabyFashionistas (Feb 16, 2007)

johnnycocktail said:


> yes i included the care bit on the labels, bit of a wonky scan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. This finally sorted the issue out for us! We are going with sew on woven labels as we have tshirts from various suppliers and therefore with different care instructions. So we will leave the manufacturers' care labels in the tshirts and sew our "logo only" label on top. Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## kikikreations (Aug 28, 2009)

Iron on and woven is THE same except the glue in the back. THe glue sticks on well to most fabric but if you need your labels to outlast your shirt I would suggest sewing the woven labels. Else get the iron on label and you can use it as Sew on or Iron on label. Once you start using it, you then really know what you need further. Hope this helps.


----------

